# Does anyone sell Harlequin seeds online?



## randybishop (Nov 15, 2013)

I am only aware of clone only *Harlequin, *does anyone sell seeds online


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vefp3ITBu1I


----------



## randybishop (Nov 15, 2013)

chuck estevez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vefp3ITBu1I


Thanks for the 2007 meme


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 15, 2013)

randybishop said:


> Thanks for the 2007 meme


 I'm bringing it back,besides,you clicked it, still funny.lol


----------

